# Fetusflinging Thanx



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Just wanted to take a second to Thank REGGIE of SvenPuss productions for taking the time to wear our FetusFlinger Costume at Transworld, along with the rest of the crew,Thanx for all your HELP!
and thanks to Adam, for taking some great shots of Reg while in the FetusFlinger!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v71/bodybagging/regfetus4-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v71/bodybagging/RegFetus-1.jpg


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr A dead link Rob.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I saw the links just fine.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

MMM that's nasty! 

LOVE IT!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Glad you guys like the pics, I originally posted the Pictures, but it was brought to my attention that PG13 rules apply in here, soooo I swapped them out to links. I guess a latex boobie is still a boobie. This was our best selling costume at Transworld 2008.... YAY!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow looks almost real
cool costume
great job


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Thanx Lilly, realism is my goal in the majority of things we do.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

OMG that is unbelievable. Nasty. Neat and disturbing all at the same time. What talent.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yuck! The picture would have more true if they used a teenager instead of a fetus.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow that's a pretty dark and frightning idea! Love it!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

MAn..I was there everyday and I don't know how I missed her...that is awesome!


----------

